# Hinterbaulager Atomik 2009



## chaz (10. März 2011)

Bei meinem 2009er Atomik verabschieden sich langsam die Hinterbaulager. Hat jemand zufällig die Lagerbezeichnungen? Danke!


----------



## Indian Summer (11. März 2011)

Hi chaz

Es ist nicht ganz klar ist, welche Lager Du genau meinst. Es werden aber mit grösster
Wahrscheinlichkeit entweder die Lager 6001 2 RS (12mm Bohrung x 28mm Aussendurchmesser x 8mm Breite)
oder 6002 2RS (15mm Bohrung x 32mm Aussendurchmesser x 9mm Breite) sein. Den Aussendurchmesser
kannst Du ja relativ problemlos messen, dann weisst Du auch, welches der beiden es ist.

Die Lager bekommst Du problemlos bei einem Lagerspezialisten. 

Hoffe, das passt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. März 2011)

Danke schon einmal für die schnelle Antwort. So muss das.    Meinte alle Lager vom Hinterbau und der Wippe. Müssten dann 8 Lager sein.


----------

